# has this been tried before??



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Was wondering if you canrun 2 sets of tracks side by side,use jumpers and connect power to tracks and run 2 dcc locos and use a bachmand ez command controller, just one of my what if questions


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

yes, I have done that.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You guys not only think alike---you even look alike!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*has this been done before??*

Hey reckers thats what makes us special we think alike and we are handsome to boot


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It's the trains---they tend to make ya purtier!


----------

